# Should I Caulk The Furnace Vent?



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

While doing more rounds of checking exterior caulking, I noticed that the furnace vent plate doesn't have any caulk around the sides or bottom. The top is caulked. There may be something underneath the plate that I can barely see which might be caulk. However, it's hard to tell. Should I caulk these edges? If so, what should I use? I don't want to caulk something if it's not supposed to get it. I'm assuming it gets hot and I should use something that can withstand the heat.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone? Can someone take a look at their plate and let me know if it looks like it should be caulked? I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Stance said:


> Anyone? Can someone take a look at their plate and let me know if it looks like it should be caulked? I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


Mine only has caulk at the top.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome, thanks! I'll leave it. I wonder why it isn't caulked all the way around. I'm thinking to keep from trapping in condensation. However, I didn't see anyplace for it to escape.


----------

